# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Ψευδοσυναγερμοί από beams

## ThanosGr

Γεια σας,

Έχω εγκαταστήσει στην εταιρεία μου σύστημα συναγερμού που έχει επί τω πλείστον δέσμες εξωτερικές της bosch.

Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι αυτές τις μέρες με τα άσχημα καιρικά φαινόμενα των αστραπών στην περιοχή μου, τα beams διεγείρονται δίνοντας διαρκώς ψεύτικους συναγερμούς.

Κατά τα άλλα λειτουργούν άψογα.

Υπάρχει κάποια λύση; Σκέφτηκα πως αν είχα κύκλωμα που να οπλίζει ρελέ την στιγμή της ηλεκτρικής εκκένωσης των αστραπών θα μπορούσα για δευτερόλεπτα να κάνω αγνόηση του συναγερμού.

Οποιαδήποτε ιδέα δεκτή.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mikemtb

Τα καλώδια είναι θωρακισμένα και συνδεμενες οι θωρακισεις στον πίνακα? 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Γεια σας,
> 
> Έχω εγκαταστήσει στην εταιρεία μου σύστημα συναγερμού που έχει επί τω πλείστον δέσμες εξωτερικές της bosch.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι αυτές τις μέρες με τα άσχημα καιρικά φαινόμενα των αστραπών στην περιοχή μου, τα beams διεγείρονται δίνοντας διαρκώς ψεύτικους συναγερμούς.
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα λειτουργούν άψογα.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποια λύση; Σκέφτηκα πως αν είχα κύκλωμα που να οπλίζει ρελέ την στιγμή της ηλεκτρικής εκκένωσης των αστραπών θα μπορούσα για δευτερόλεπτα να κάνω αγνόηση του συναγερμού.
> ...



Ολα(τυχαια)? η καποια συγκεκριμενα?ποια beams εχεις

----------


## Samios60

Αν ειναι εξω τα beam σε υπαιθρο δηλ δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα ..το εχω δοκιμασει σε πολλα ΦΒ παρκα τελικα τα απενεργοποιω ...

----------


## ThanosGr

Καλημέρα.

Από τα 8 συνολικά beams τα δυο μου δημιουργούν συνήθως πρόβλημα σε αστραπή. Σε μεγάλη εκκένωση μπορεί και τα μισά. 
Είναι σε εξωτερικό χώρο και τροφοδοτούνται από utp  χωρίς θωράκιση.

----------


## kioan

Είναι πιθανό το πρόβλημα να μην είναι στα καλώδια, αλλά στο κύκλωμα λειτουργίας εντός των beams. Ίσως αυτό να δέχεται παρεμβολές από τις αστραπές και να διεγείρεται. 

Αν εντός των beams υπάρχει θωράκιση γύρω από το κύκλωμα, καλό θα ήταν να συνδεθούν με shielded καλώδιο και να δοθεί προσοχή στη σωστή σύνδεση της.

----------

mikemtb (18-06-18)

----------


## p270

Ισως τα ενεργοποιεί η λαμψη απο τις αστραπες η κεραυνούς κσι οχι καποια καποια ηλεκτρικη εκκένωσή απο τα φυσικα φαινομενα

----------


## Eximnos

Φίλε μου είσαι σίγουρος οτι οι αστραπές δημιουργούν το πρόβλημα και όχι το νερό?

----------

georgeb1957 (24-06-18)

----------


## portomarko

Με optex σε πολλά φβ πάρκα δεν είχα πρόβλημα ούτε καν με takex, ο μόνος μπελάς είναι η ομίχλη. 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## ThanosGr

> Φίλε μου είσαι σίγουρος οτι οι αστραπές δημιουργούν το πρόβλημα και όχι το νερό?



Ναι γιατί πριν ξεκινήσει η βροχή έχω το πρόβλημα. Αν βρέχει χωρίς αστραπές δεν δημιουργεί ποτέ πρόβλημα.

----------


## di_tia

Φιλε θανο εχω την εντυπωση οτι η Bosch δεν βγαζει εξωτερικες δεσμες. Ανεξαρτητα απο αυτο, συμφωνα με την περιγραφη σου το μυαλο μου παει σε διακοπη ρευματος. Εχεις παρατηρησει να κοβετε το ρευμα με τους κεραυνους; Εστω στιγμιαια. Αν ναι τοτε η μπαταρια του τροφοδοτικου σου τελειωσε. Λογικα με αρκετες δεσμες σου εχει προσθεσει τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## ThanosGr

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη.

Δεν είναι από τροφοδοδία γιατί λειτουργούν με αυτόνομο πίνακα ups το οποίο το έβαλα καινούργιο αρχές του προηγούμενου μήνα.

Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω σε ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία γι αυτό επιμένω σε κύκλωμα bypass ενεργοποίησης ρελέ σε αστραπές.

----------


## portomarko

Στα beams δεν εχει ένα τριμερ χρονικό; αν αυξήσεις λίγο delay, μήπως το αποφύγεις; τι μοντέλο είναι να δούμε τα specs; 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## ThanosGr

Portomarko το μοντέλο είναι ds 426i bosch. 
Αν ανεβάσω και άλλο το delay τότε δεν θα είναι λειτουργικό. Ήδη τα πολύ γρήγορα περάσματα τα αγνοεί.

----------


## portomarko

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα beams δεν σε φυλάνε από το να μπει κάποιος στον χώρο. Λόγω όμως του όγκου των πραγμάτων που είναι να κλέψει κάποιος θα δυσκολευτεί πρακτικά συν το ψυχολογικό φόρτο το ότι υπάρχουν δέσμες. Εγώ θα έβαζα και άλλο καθυστέρηση μέχρι μην έχω ψευδοσυναγερμους έχοντας στο πρόγραμμα την αντικατάσταση των συγκεκριμένων δεσμών...  Ο προμηθευτής σου δεν έχει παρόμοια θέματα με τα bosch;
Από θέμα τάσης δεν υπάρχει άρα να φταίει μόνο η φλασιά της αστραπής; 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## Nightkeeper

Μηπως τα εχεις σε οριακη αποσταση ? πχ 40-50 μετρα ? Ειναι αυτα ? http://resource.boschsecurity.com/do...2640723851.pdf 
Αν ναι νομιζω πως (εμφανισιακα τουλαχιστον) ειναι κατι απο κινεζοκατασταση τυπου ΑΒΗ-ΑΒΕ-ΑΒΧΧ σε φιρμα Bosch.
Αν μπωρεις βγαλε μια φωτογραφια το εσωτερικο τους να δουμε.

----------

ThanosGr (22-06-18)

----------


## di_tia

Μου φαινετε περιεργο να ειναι απο το φως των αστραπων. Αν υποθεσουμε οτι ειναι απο αστραπες γιατι να χτυπανε μονο δυο και οχι ολες; Εχει τσεκαρει μηπως εχουν χασει την στοχευση οποτε να δινουν ευκολα ψευδοσυναγερμο; Κανε μερικες δοκιμες για να βγαλεις συμπερασμα, πχ αλλαξε μια που χτυπαει με μια που δεν χτυπαει να δουμε τι θα γινει. Υπαρχει η περιπτωση να ειναι οι πιο μακρινες;

----------


## mikemtb

Ξέρεις με σιγουριά ότι όντως ανοίγει το ρελε της δεσμης? Μήπως δίνει απλά η ζώνη του πίνακα λόγω του spike που τσιμπάει?
Το - της τροφοδοσίας της δέσμης  είναι γειωμενο? Γειωσε το.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## ThanosGr

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στο ένα beam η στόχευση ήταν ατελής.
Το ρύθμισα.

Στο δεύτερο η απόσταση είναι οριακά μεγάλη σε σημείο που αντί να έχω 2,5 v στην τελεια στόχευση, έχω μετά βίας 1,80 v.

Αν λύσω και το δεύτερο θέμα τότε στις 10 αστραπές π.χ. θα έχω 3-4 ψευδοσυναγερμούς.

Σίγουρα λοιπόν είναι θέμα αγιαρίσματος και αποπστασης.

Υπενθυμίζω ότι σε γερή φλασιά ανάβουν σχεδόν όλα τα beams.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## kostas_90210

Να προσθέσω και εγώ ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω με  τα  beams (Alean ABI30-482) σε  εσωτερικό χώρο.

Πολλές φορές ενεργοποιούνται από το κοντρόλ της τηλεόρασης  και από τις λάμπες (οικονομίας).   

Την ευαισθησία την έχω χαμηλά.

----------


## aktis

Θεωρώ οτι ο ψευδοσυναγερμός στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ειναι χαρακτηριστικό του τρόπου λειτουργίας των δεσμών με υπέρυθρες . Η αστραπή "τυφλώνει " τον δέκτη 
και έτσι αδυνατεί να "δει" τον πομπό .  Το μόνο που μπορει να κάνει ο κατασκευαστης είναι να εχει δυνατότερα led στον πομπό , καλύτερους φακούς και κάποιο φίλτρο που να περιορίζει το ορατό φως στον δέκτη ,
και ενδεχομένως κάποια πιο ανθεκτική διαμόρφωση στον πομπο .
Είναι τόσο μεγάλη η φωτεινότητα της αστραπής  όμως που αμφιβάλλω αν και ακριβότερα μοντέλλα θα το ξεπερνούσαν 
Το μόνο που θα έκανα εγώ είναι αφού δίνουν όλες μαζι συναγερμό να υπήρχε κάποιος ελεγκτικός μηχανισμός ώστε να υποβαθμίζει τον συναγερμό ( AND με κάποιο sensor που οταν δει αστραπή να ειναι 0 )

----------

ThanosGr (23-06-18)

----------


## ThanosGr

> Θεωρώ οτι ο ψευδοσυναγερμός στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ειναι χαρακτηριστικό του τρόπου λειτουργίας των δεσμών με υπέρυθρες . Η αστραπή "τυφλώνει " τον δέκτη 
> και έτσι αδυνατεί να "δει" τον πομπό .  Το μόνο που μπορει να κάνει ο κατασκευαστης είναι να εχει δυνατότερα led στον πομπό , καλύτερους φακούς και κάποιο φίλτρο που να περιορίζει το ορατό φως στον δέκτη ,
> και ενδεχομένως κάποια πιο ανθεκτική διαμόρφωση στον πομπο .
> Είναι τόσο μεγάλη η φωτεινότητα της αστραπής  όμως που αμφιβάλλω αν και ακριβότερα μοντέλλα θα το ξεπερνούσαν 
> Το μόνο που θα έκανα εγώ είναι αφού δίνουν όλες μαζι συναγερμό να υπήρχε κάποιος ελεγκτικός μηχανισμός ώστε να υποβαθμίζει τον συναγερμό ( AND με κάποιο sensor που οταν δει αστραπή να ειναι 0 )



Πολύ σωστά aktis!
Αυτό το μηχανισμό ψάχνω.

----------


## aktis

Αυτός ο μηχανισμός υπάρχει ακόμα και σε πίνακες συναγερμού με δυνατότητες παραμετροποίησης αυτοματισμών    ,
 πχ στη σειρά smartliving (inim) μπορείς να εχεις programmable events , timers , counters , AND, OR , XOR, NOT , >=, <= κλπ 
και να προγραμματισεις πχ κατι σαν αυτο 

αν ( οι ζώνες beam σε αλαρμ >= 4  ) ΚΑΙ ( αισθητήρας φωτεινοτηταw αστραπής ενεργός  ) ΤΟΤΕ (πιθανη δεισλειτουργια λογω αστραπής = 1 )  ΤΟΤΕ Απενεργοποίησε σειρήνα για 10 sec

----------


## ThanosGr

Έχοντας τον αισθητήρα όλα λύνονται.

Στην λάμψη θα ενεργοποιούσε χρονικό, ο οποίος θα έβγαζε εκτός όλες τις ζώνες για 10 δευτερόλεπτα.

Τόσο απλά.

Τώρα, αν τύχει και συμβεί κακοκαιρία ειδικά το βράδυ, το πρωί θα είμαι ράκος από το ξενύχτι.

Με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

----------


## vasilllis

μπορεις να δοκιμασεις τον αισθητηρα απο τις ηλεκτρονικες μασκες ηλεκτροκολλησης.
Αν ψαχνεις πιο αξιοπιστη λυση υπαρχει.
Δεν γνωριζω ποσο λειτουργικο θα ειναι λογω της ταυτοχρονης ενεργοποιησης beam και ασισθητηρα
http://www.littelfuse.com/products/p...detection.aspx

----------


## aktis

Ενας απλός αισθητήρας μπορει να είναι η ανίχνευση της απότομης αυξησης της φωτεινότητας του ουρανου
κατι τετοιο  Photo cell (CdS photoresistor)  https://www.adafruit.com/product/161    με ενα μικροελεγκτή 

ή καλύτερα ο αισθητήρας απο αυτο το project    Blitzortung.org   
Δίκτυο Εντοπισμού Ηλ.Εκκενώσεων & Καταιγίδων Σε Πραγματικό Χρόνο

http://el.blitzortung.org/live_light...aps.php?map=14

http://el.blitzortung.org/cover_your_area.php

----------


## ThanosGr

Βασίλη δεν νομίζω ότι το συγκεκριμένο module μπορεί να βρει εφαρμογή στην αστραπή.

Aktis το flash της αστραπής συμβαίνει και την ημέρα.
Το σύστημα της φωτοαντίστασης πάντως το  είχα δοκιμάσει και δεν είχε τα αποτελέσματα που ήθελα.

----------


## panosvin

optex takex ακριβες σειρες και τελος

----------


## ThanosGr

Έχεις δίκιο Πάνο. 
Όπως έχει αναφερθεί, ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις.
Η σειρά της bosch είναι καλή μεν αλλά δεν παύει να είναι μια μέτρια λύση.

Optex takex από τα καλύτερα.

Να. Αυτά πληρώνω τώρα.

Thanks.

----------

